# Buying an enagagement ring in Dublin



## kcat (10 Apr 2008)

I know the number of threads relating to the purchase of engagement rings is exhausted but most centre around travelling out of the country. 

We specifically want to buy in Dublin where we live. We also only want to spend 2000max so it wouldnt be worth travelling away. What jewellers would people recommend in Dublin? Is O'Connors in Harolds X any good? Or is John Breretons good? Any other recommendations also would be great!

Thanks,


----------



## Lulu123 (10 Apr 2008)

I got mine from a guy in South Anne Street. His name is Vincent O'Neill and he can work to any budget. His workshop is above an antique jewellery shop .I showed him a ring I loved from another big name jeweller off Grafton st and he made the exact ring for about 60% of the price.

Since then all my friends and family members have used him too. 

I have no affiliation other than a very happy customer.


----------



## kcat (11 Apr 2008)

Hi lulu123, can you pm me his details. definitely worth a look.


----------



## Mucker Man (11 Apr 2008)

Hi,

I bought my girlfriend's ring at Diamant on Merrion Sq, they are a small operation working out of an office. They were very professional and great value. PM me if you want their details.

I have no connection with this company.


----------



## Megan (11 Apr 2008)

[broken link removed]
His details are in the above link. (Google is great)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Apr 2008)

I referred this thread to a friend of mine who bought recently. This was his reply to me: 

The first place they mentioned is the one I bought in - O'Connors of Harold Cross, and I was very pleased. They should easily get something there within their €2,000 budget, as the prices they charge are 50% of the figures marked on their rings (The recommended retail price). They are a wholesalers, hence the 50% discount. They can do any adjustments there also or manufacture there. I found them very helpful and courteous, and they were not pushing dearer rings in any way. They asked what price range we would like to look at at the beginning, and stuck to this.


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (11 Apr 2008)

Be sure to ask for a discount when you have decided on the ring for you,we got 400 euro discount from fields on Grafton st .We were laughing when we came out as we had read a newspaper article earlier that week to be sure to ask for discount ! so we chanced our arm and the girl dropped 400 euro in one go . IT WAS A ONLY A 3K RING .


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Apr 2008)

As has been mentioned previously on AAM you can avail of [broken link removed]


----------



## liketoknow (12 Apr 2008)

if you didnt mind travelling a little you could go to bannons jewellers in bray main street, beautiful rings to match your price range, they will show you anything in your price range. im not affiliated in any way.


----------



## kcat (16 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the replies lads, particularly the one on O'connors which I was particularly interested in.

Herself has an eye on a shop in Powerscourt shopping centre. I cant think of the name of theshop but it has a double breasted front on the corridor where all the antique shops are. One whole window is filled with antique diamond rings. It looks really expensive and i havent built up the nerve to go in and ask prices yet -dont want to be laughed out of the place! Does anyone know about antique rings, and in particular this place in powerscourt. Are they horrendously expensive?


----------



## truthseeker (16 Apr 2008)

I know the place you mean - cant think of the name.
Dont be nervous at all. Go in and tell them youd like to see something in your budget - if they tell you theyve nothing less than 10 grand then thank them and leave. Youve nothing to lose asking and they are nice in there - I tried on a ring in there just cos I liked it (I wasnt buying) and they were grand with me.


----------



## Megan (16 Apr 2008)

[broken link removed]
Is this the place. Maybe you could phone them and have a chat and they might give you some idea of what rings they have in stock and a guide of price. Good luck.


----------



## truthseeker (17 Apr 2008)

That is the place - definitely phone them - they have some beautiful stuff.


----------

